# Needed legal advice on labor contract SA law



## jermon (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi, 
I need legal advice concerning a labor contract in SA based on SA law. 
As I am not familiar with SA law, I am looking for a good law firm to support me.
If you have good experience with such firm or know a good lawyer on SA labor law, please let me know, I would really appreciate it. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

jermon said:


> Hi,
> I need legal advice concerning a labor contract in SA based on SA law.
> As I am not familiar with SA law, I am looking for a good law firm to support me.
> If you have good experience with such firm or know a good lawyer on SA labor law, please let me know, I would really appreciate it.
> Thanks in advance!


De Lange Attorneys in Durbanville Cape Town specialises in Labour Law.


----------

